# Books...



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Peter Mayles 'A Year In Provence' anyone read it? What's it like? Is it suitable winters evening reading?

Mandy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I've read it and enjoyed it.

I recently read an old copy (published 1981) of Fat man on a Bicycle written by Tom Vernon. I picked it up in a charity shop. I enjoyed it but France has changed a little since it was written for a radio programme on BBC Radio 4.


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

You could try Dirk Bogarde's autobiography, in several volumes, he spent many years in France .. quite entertaining, more talented than early days at Rank showed.

8)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Can also recommend Joanne Harris - Chocolat, has to be read in France, with glasses of wine and bars of chocolat ready at hand!
imo much better than the film - [american influence ?] much darker - so make sure the choc is about the 70% mark 

8)


----------



## Judy (May 22, 2005)

*Books*

Hi all.
For all those who enjoyed "A Year in Provence", here are are a couple of books about life in France.
"On Rue Tatin" and "Tarte Tatin" both by Susan Loomis and they also contain a few delicious recipes.
How about a book swap.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MandyandDave said:


> Peter Mayles 'A Year In Provence' anyone read it? What's it like? Is it suitable winters evening reading?
> 
> Mandy


Forgot to say.
If possible get the version with the watercolour illustrations by Paul Hogarth rather than the all text version. Makes a nice present!

Also, don't forget his second book, Toujours Provence.
Written in the same vein and just as readable.

He's also written 'Expensive Habits'. Anyone read that?
(Probably about the inhabitants of an up-market French monastery.)


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> MandyandDave said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Mayles 'A Year In Provence' anyone read it? What's it like? Is it suitable winters evening reading?
> ...


 ](*,) :roll: ](*,)

8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

If you like his style his travel/humour books are a good "pick it up put it down" sort of read, try:

for Europe
Neither Here Nor There

for Uk
Notes From A Small Island
both by
Bill Bryson

Hopefully available at your local Charity shop for 50p

Mike


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Peter Mayle*

Mayles* 'A year in Provence' *was a good read but, made into a TV series...absolute rubbish, bad continuity, strayed miles off course from the book.

Other books by Peter Mayle

*'Hotel Pastis' *novel was a good read.

*'Toujours Provence' *light hearted.

*'Bonne appetit' *also enjoyable.

Other books on France;

*'The olive farm' *Carol Drinkwater

*'The olive harvest' *Carol Drinwater

*'The Luberon garden' *Alex Dingwall-Main

*'Two towns in Provence' *M.F.K. Fisher

*'Aspects of Provence' *James Pope-Hennesy

Any of *George East's *hilarious books about living in France. :lol:

Texas

Can anyone tell me what Joanne Harris's novel 'Chocolate' was supposed to be about :?: I read it and am still non the wiser :!:


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Books*

Forgot to mention, at present I'm reading Dirk Bogardes biography written by John Coldstream. After having read all of Bogardes personal auto biograpy volumes, Coldstream throws new light onto some of Bogardes _artistic licences, _in short, Bogarde was living a lie. The book is tho' quite an enjoyable read. :wink:

Texas


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've just asked santa for 2 books which are avaiable again.
Firstly "Travels with a Donkey" by R.L.Stephenson, an account of his walking tour through The Cevannes.
"Holy Blood, Holy Grail" a true life mystery about the Cathers and Knights Templar centred around Reinnes le Chateau.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*books*

hi, theres a book called 500 mile walkies by mark wallington its about walking from minehead to poole along the coast path this is a really funny but factual book read by myself and my brother who has quite different ideas about books yet we both agreed on this one.
pete


----------

